# Can Highflyers/Tippler Live With Sattinettes



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to know that can sattinettes live with highflyers/tipplers . my sattinettes when i release them in the loft with my highflyers they start to fight and sattinettes starts to be the head of all of them. they take over all the nest boxes which don't have eggs/ybs (cuz their parents are their to defend them).. there's a big fight. i have remove them.. how can i keep them together as tippler/highflyers should have contact with the droppers.. i have tried to keep them in a cage in the loft for 3 weeks but when ever i release them the same thing happens..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

it could be an isolated situation so i would seperate them and only conjoin when flying


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx for the reply tipllers rule


----------



## satinette tippler (Jul 7, 2012)

let them breed (sattinettes and the tipplers/highflyers both of them) and try to keep their ybs together they will keep peace between themselves...


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

i can try with young ones but i don't want to many breeding pairs and with to many squabs and yb's it will get crowded ....


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

yea let them fight and settle there dispute, they'll develope there hierarchy and everything should be good, but as droppers u probably wouldnt want to breed too many satinettes.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i would listen to s&t i mean he has the birds breed in its name


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

polo963 said:


> yea let them fight and settle there dispute, they'll develope there hierarchy and everything should be good, but as droppers u probably wouldnt want to breed too many satinettes.


if i let them fight. there is big chance of wounds on heads and other places as the fight is between breeding pairs of tipplers/highflyers and satinettes. the others are (which are not breeding) will fly away when satinettes come to their nests/perches.. i agree with u polo963, i don't want to many of both tipplers/highflyers and satinettes ...


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

tipllers rule said:


> i would listen to s&t i mean he has the birds breed in its name


i would but don't to many of both the breeds ...


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I have my satinettes with my homers and tipplers. They do have to set up there own pecking order like polo963. They all will settle down. If your worried about the ones with squabs close the best box so it isn't open to the Sat's. They will find there own space and everyone will work around it. Hope this helps.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx logangrmnr, i will try doing that...(to close the nest boxes) 
there are many space but i don't know what is in their mind ( i think they want to occupy every nest-box)


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

let them them fight, but not like too the death or anything jus enough for one to prove dominance, but bullying is another matter.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

polo963 said:


> let them them fight, but not like too the death or anything jus enough for one to prove dominance, but bullying is another matter.[/QUOTE
> then what will u do u will try to separate them rite?
> 
> and here the same thing most of them will accept but there are same who wont accept them as leader so non of them can prove their dominance. as i care more about the satinittes. they are fancy breed and have short beak (the new oriented frills) .. i leave them(satinittes) in front of my eyes everyday for an hr so when i'm in the loft ... if there is any kind of big fight i'm their to help them...


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

ohh okay, i see what u mean but those cocks are bred to fight it in there genes they fight for no reason to prove nothing, but whn my FOR cock n Damascene cock fought it was only until on bird fell of the ledge. then alittle later they fight again but not killing or even damaging


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

*a sudden change*

i know they a bred for fighting, i have/ had those as my family(almost all of them) is more interested in those... the pic below is my first fighter cock..
View attachment 24693


one of the pair (satinettes) became friendly so i let live together with tipplers/highflyers today but the other pair still want to fight ...


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

ohh n wow tht pretty cool, id love to breed some fighters its easy in pakistan its tough out here in the states tho. do u fight them?


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

no that's just a kid.. my uncles fight their cock but not me i'm more interested in pigeons..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Please gentlemen! This is a bird friendly forum and should not be used to discuss cock fighting. Thank you!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

its a common game in Pakistan 
like in Spain or in Europe they will release the bulls behind same men.. 
in gulf horse/ camel racing
we are just sharing are info about them..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It is not a "common game" on Pigeon Talk, and it is not an acceptable topic. If you must discuss it, please use the Private Message function. And what does it have to do with the original topic of this thread?


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

almondman said:


> It is not a "common game" on Pigeon Talk, and it is not an acceptable topic. If you must discuss it, please use the Private Message function. And what does it have to do with the original topic of this thread?


my satinettes are exactly like those so it relates each other most satinettes are calm but my doesn't look like they r fighting type..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I was referring to the posts about cock fighting. Your original post was about housing pigeons together.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah im trying to house them together (pigeon)
but they fight so rough so i mention "they fight like does cocks"....


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

All You Need For Droppers Are A Couple Birds Get Rid Of The Fighting Pair . And To Fly Birds You Have To Seperate The Flying Birds From Breeders So You Can Trap The Flyers And Keep Them In Flying Shape


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

loftkeeper said:


> All You Need For Droppers Are A Couple Birds Get Rid Of The Fighting Pair . And To Fly Birds You Have To Seperate The Flying Birds From Breeders So You Can Trap The Flyers And Keep Them In Flying Shape


i have only 6 pairs of tipplers/highflyers (most of them are about 1 1/2 years or 1 years) and 2 pairs of satinettes ( they are about 8-11 months)
so i'm breeding them to train their young's.. as many fanciers recommend..


----------

